# Colorado License?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do I need in the way of licenses to hunt coyotes and bobs in CO.? Mountain Lions? I have a daughter in Green Mountain Falls out side of CO. Springs thought maybe I'd go up and play with the grandkids for a few and maybe a little fun on the side with Coyotes and Cats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

For coyotes and cats you'll need nonresident small game or furbearer license ($56.00) +a habitat stamp and if you were born on or after Jan. 1,1949 a hunters safety card. Coyotes are open year-round and Bobcat season is Dec.1 to the end of Feb.2011. For Lion,a non resident gets to fork over $251.00 plus a habitat stamp,and have a mountain lion education certificate. Lion season is the day after the close of the last combined deer or elk rifle season through Mar. 31 except unit 40. Lion season ends in unit 40 on April 30.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks catcapper.


----------

